# I hate ALL my feeders



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have three - a Dadant feeder ($24.05) for my 10-frame - second year of use. Not the worst, but still a significant number of drowned bees and a lot of comb building in the channel that hadn't happened last year. A new Kelley feeder ($35.75) for the 8-frame which I had liked because I thought the lid would deter robbing, but the bees crowded under the clear dome, drowned and then blocked it for other bees. A new MannLake feeder ($23.95) for the other 8-frame where they were supposed to be safe behind the screen, but drowned and collected in big clumps behind the screen - a nightmare to clean.

So, I spent a lot of money ($81.75 plus shipping) for these fancy feeders, and I had the best results using a 10 cent baggie with a $4.95 shim - no drowned bees, they took the feed even in cool weather, and they emptied the bag. <heavy sigh> 

Your thoughts/suggestions? And what do you think of this feeding system from Long Lane 
http://www.honeybeesonline.com/burns-bees-feeding-system-8-frame-two-feeding-holes/


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

A 2 gallon bucket with tight lid and a few small holes is cheap and easy


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

I use empty peanut butter jars drill 1/16 holes in the lid sticks on top of the frames jar on that cheep easy and doesn't drown bees.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Mayo Jars with holes in lid work too. as do 1 qt. chick feeders from tractor supply. in box above inner covers you can put larger jars on, or place 4 in a hive!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Feeding through the top is great, you can feed a little or a lot, and you can feed so that the bees can take it in a rush or in a trickle. No one feeder is best for all situations, but the jar or bucket system is the most versatile and usually the least expensive.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Mason jars with little holes in the lid. Make a wood holder for the jar and your good.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Agree with the comments about buckets or jars inverted with a few holes, about a foolproof as it gets, no drowning, easy to feed weak hives in cold conditions that would not enter a normal feeder, and about the most rob proof way of doing it also. 

However if wanting to use something like a top feeder, which may be needed for quickly feeding bigger quantities, me anyway I avoid those dome things like the plague they can, as has been stated, cause issues. I do it as per the pic, it's barley straw and leaves little opportunity for bees to drown, very safe.


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

I like to use 1 quart and one gallon zip lock bags Put them on inner cover with a shim or super on top.I tape off inner cover hole to prevent robbing . then vent hive with a small stick under outer cover. Don't slice holes on baggies, bees get in and drown, or get trapped. Just poke nail holes on bag


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

My first attempt was with baggies. They didn't take that fast enough and they made a mess if I had to get into the hive and they were still full. Since they need space by adding a spacer on top, I had bur comb issues too. A friend lent me this simple hive feeder and I have picked up a few for myself since: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Plastic-10-Frame-Hive-Top-Feeder/productinfo/423/ No bee space violation, little drowning, and they build comb quick when you feed them with this.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I used the mann lakes ones on 8 10 frame hives last fall, no drowned bees, but I did take screen and glue it to the bottom side of the plastic the bees climb up to get up and over to the syrup. I figured they needed something they could grip better. When filling I would fill slow to give the bees time to climb out as the syrup level rose. 

The one from brushymt I didn't like at all. Could not get it to lay on the hive body even with a empty super around it, it left gaps.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Darice-Plastic-Canvas-Clear-12-Pack/dp/B00DV68A9I

I think this stuff is fantastic. It floats, as far as I can tell the material is foodsafe, easy to cut to any shape you need. If you're floating on top of a large receptacle, consider building a little wood frame as a raft for it to sit on to stabilize it.

I use a donut of it in a chick waterer that takes a regular mouth canning jar so can go quart or half gallon. The quarts are a pain if you're feeding much.

Also available at Walmart in the crafts section.


----------



## EastTnJoe (Jan 20, 2016)

Apismellifera said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Darice-Plastic-Canvas-Clear-12-Pack/dp/B00DV68A9I
> 
> I think this stuff is fantastic. It floats, as far as I can tell the material is foodsafe, easy to cut to any shape you need. If you're floating on top of a large receptacle, consider building a little wood frame as a raft for it to sit on to stabilize it.
> 
> ...


We throw pieces of this on top of the wooden "raft" floats in our feeders and drown very few bees. Totally worth the couple bucks a pack from Walmart.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

when I need to feed suger and water to a hive I mix 2 to 1. put it in a bottle with a pull top. I take the cover off the hive and pour syrup all over the tops of the frames and even the bees . I get pretty liberal with it. as long as its no cold I give them a good soaking. they clean it up and put it away fast. IT WORKS FOR ME .


----------



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

Had three of the Mann Lake feeders and they were total crap. Lots of drowned bees. At least I was able to pull out the inserts and use the boxes as shallow supers.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Get the plans for the fat beeman hive top feeders, no drowning, no issues, but you have to build them.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

I make a screen that v's into my trough feeder and have had great success. Very few drownings if any. I also use a pint size jar with 1/16 holes drilled in the lid


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15149&d=1420225548

Home made feeder, holds a gallon. At the MOST one or 2 dead bees. Got this idea from someone else on BS, inexpensive and easy to make. Just make sure the lid is snapped on correctly.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

nice! do you have bee wars? I have open fed a tiny bit, ants were my biggest issue, but I did see some bees fighting.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Gallon Zip lock bag with 2 -3 quarts of warm syrup layed on its side on top bars of a level hive. Two one inch slits in the top side of the bag only near the top of the air bubble. No bees drown, syrup stays warm on cool nights and gets consumed in about four days if the bees need syrup. Careful beekeepers can actually get two of these bags on at a time but the bags must be fully supported by frames. You need a two inch feeder rim to allow room for the bags. I used to use my soundboard wintering cover to seal the top from the cold but the bees learned to chew holes in it to get in the neighbors feeder.


ritan1 said:


> I have three - a Dadant feeder ($24.05) for my 10-frame - second year of use. Not the worst, but still a significant number of drowned bees and a lot of comb building in the channel that hadn't happened last year. A new Kelley feeder ($35.75) for the 8-frame which I had liked because I thought the lid would deter robbing, but the bees crowded under the clear dome, drowned and then blocked it for other bees. A new MannLake feeder ($23.95) for the other 8-frame where they were supposed to be safe behind the screen, but drowned and collected in big clumps behind the screen - a nightmare to clean.
> 
> So, I spent a lot of money ($81.75 plus shipping) for these fancy feeders, and I had the best results using a 10 cent baggie with a $4.95 shim - no drowned bees, they took the feed even in cool weather, and they emptied the bag. <heavy sigh>
> 
> ...


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vance G said:


> Gallon Zip lock bag with 2 -3 quarts of warm syrup layed on its side on top bars of a level hive. Two one inch slits in the top side of the bag only near the top of the air bubble. No bees drown, syrup stays warm on cool nights and gets consumed in about four days if the bees need syrup. Careful beekeepers can actually get two of these bags on at a time but the bags must be fully supported by frames. You need a two inch feeder rim to allow room for the bags. I used to use my soundboard wintering cover to seal the top from the cold but the bees learned to chew holes in it to get in the neighbors feeder.


Yes, that's what finally worked for me, using my Imirie/Mountain Camp shims with the plug in. I now prepare multiple bags at a time, keeping them in a pail in the cool basement until needed. I put the correct amount of sugar in, label it, and then when needed, add hot/warm water and any supplements. No big pitchers or pails, no spilling. It works for 1:1; I usually have to boil the water for 2:1 to get it to stay dissolved. I'll still probably have to make it on the stove and then decant into the baggies. Still, a great improvement over these expensive feeders.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

We have had good luck with homemade feeders. Almost no drowning. Takes the place of an inner cover with a medium box over it. 





















The second pic is a view of the bottom, where the bees enter the "tower" to get to the top of the enclosed screen ramp.


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

If I May,

I really like top and frame feeders. I mostly use 4 or 5 gallon buckets filled with loose straw, sticks poking out and a rock on the lid to distort the lid against the sticks for a bee entrance. These are best placed about 300 feet from the colony location.

The top feeders had to be worked over with silicone to plug the gaps around the wire. I also use a #8 wire mesh shim over the feeder to prevent bees getting into the syrup from under the lid.

The only frame feeders I use now are "pro feeders" (Mann Lake). The other kinds were not satisfactory. Even after installing #8 mesh ladders, they still drowned bees.

I have wondered if the foragers that are coming to an end of their life cycle like to hide out in the straw feeders or the other type feeders as a safe final resting place. They act like they are almost dead. I haven't been able to observe any affect on the build up of new bee numbers. Just wondering if this is an acceptable loss and natures way of ending the cycle.

I hope you find an acceptable way of feeding that works for you. Best wishes, LP


----------



## S4cruiser (Feb 14, 2016)

I have been using these Rapid Feeders so far this year. Keep in mind I am new, but have not encountered a single drowned bee. They have worked great for me so far.

http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I gave up on the some store-bought feeders and some I have built after drowning thousands of bees, and last year bought a couple dozen 1 Qt Ball canning jars. I have put as many as 4 of the jars of sugar water on a colony. I have drowned 0 bees with the jar feeders.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

One gallon paint cans with 8 to 10 small holes drilled into the top.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

I've owned 2 of those types of feeders and hate them as well. Best thing I've found are the 1 and 2 gallon pail feeders along with jar feeders for nucs. No drowning and lower robbing potential, but you absolutely have to keep an eye on 2 things: 1. the lid must be attached/sealed correctly or you'll wind up with a big mess. 2. hole size and the number of holes on the lids is also critical- too many holes or too large of holes and again, a big mess.

Edit: As with all feeders, keeping them relatively level is important.


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

I used to use Mann Lake top feeders. They work fine but as the apiary grows they're to expensive. I want to put my money in bees and boxes. I spent five bucks on a food grade five gallon bucket at Lowes. Drilled some holes in it and put it upside down on another bucket. The bees love it and it's easy. No mess in the hive and it makes the bees fly for their food.


----------



## omnibees (May 24, 2016)

AR BeeKeeper,

What is an IPM Disciple?


----------



## omnibees (May 24, 2016)

I like the jars too because you can see the level but where are your mounted? So many say the entrance feeders with jars promote robbing?


----------



## omnibees (May 24, 2016)

omnibees said:


> I like the jars too because you can see the level but where are your mounted? So many say the entrance feeders with jars promote robbing?


I like the jars too because you can see the level of the syrup at a glance. But so many folks say entrance feeder promote robbing behavior. Where are your jars mounted?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I use different feeders depending on what I am trying to accomplish with my feeding. For spring buildup of packages and/or nucs I use frame feeders with floats. Some drowning occurs but not too much. I use these in the top brood chamber so I don't have to tear the hive apart in order to feed. For fall pre-wintering feed I use inverted 1 gallon paint cans 0 placing these directly on the top bars of the upper box. I can feed as many as 5 at once if I want significant amounts stored. I surround the paint cans with an otherwise empty deep.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

omnibees said:


> AR BeeKeeper,
> 
> What is an IPM Disciple?


Integrated Pest Management


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Cheapest - 1 gallon zip lock bags


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Those Kelley two-chamber feeders can have issues with the fit of the screen. You must get it installed so that young, newly emerged bees cannot find a way around it. I've had to trim some, and they all need to be forced into place and bent at the corners to eliminate gaps. Once the scree is bee proof, I've only had issues with drowned bees when the top cover did not exclude them. You must not use an inner cover with a notch with those feeders, nor allow any bee entrance access on the outside of the screen, or they will get in and drown. This includes rough spots or missing ply on plywood covers if the resulting gap allows a bee to get through.

I do get some burr comb in them when I have to use them all summer on new hives, but I don't consider that a real problem. It scrapes off in the fall when I remove them.

But baggies and a shim work well too, and may suit you much better. Only disadvantage is that you must open the hive, and those Kelley feeders let you re-fill without doing so. 

Use what suits you.

Peter


----------



## deepster (Apr 14, 2016)

So Ziploc bag is able to hold the syrup, with holes cut into it? How about supplements do they do any good, anyone here believes in adding supplements to the syrup, if so what brand?


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

i add honey b healthy, Mann Lake pro health, or hive alive. If just sugar water i will add a splash 
of apple cider vinegar to prevent fermenting.


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

I have wondered about vinegar. Is it effective in a hive top feeder? Thanx for the question and answer about additives. I really like the 2 gallon ProMax top feeder, especially in the fall to fortify the colony for winter. The 2:1 usually sits a while before they use it all. It has been my experience that the 1:1 is more prone to ferment though.

Thanx, LP


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

The last few weeks I have been using Baggie feeders - a gallon ziploc bag two-thirds full, with an Imiri shim. The bees do well with it, only 2-3 drowned bees. Even that can be mitigated by not slicing the Baggie, but making 5-6 1/8" slits around the Baggie in a circle and a few in the center. The slits should be small enough for the bees to drink, but too small to climb into.

I was was gifted a couple of bottles of Hive Alive last summer and have been using it; the bees seem to love it. When I pour it in, they actually gather like cats when they hear the can opener! Three hives have gone through close to 10 gallons in six weeks. Odd, since it contains thymol, which bees tend not to like. I've done well with it, but I don't know if I will continue to use it once the gift is used up, since it is twice as expensive as HBH or ProHealth.


----------



## Snaggy (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a Mann Lake feeder. I bought it at an event so the vendor explained I should seal the screen to the tub with silicon seal. That worked great to prevent drowned bees but i took it off anyway because the entrance is sorta small. The bees blocked it even more with burr comb and a lot of bees were stuck inside because of the bottle neck. Plastic bags are working for me


----------

